# Japan due to evacuate 40 million due to Fukushima



## Makalakumu (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.eutimes.net/2012/04/russia-stunned-after-japanese-plan-to-evacuate-40-million-revealed/



> A new report circulating in the Kremlin today prepared by the Foreign Ministry on the planned re-opening of talks  with Japan over the disputed Kuril Islands during the next fortnight  states that Russian diplomats were stunned after being told by their  Japanese counterparts that upwards of 40 million of their peoples were  in extreme danger of life threatening radiation poisoning and could  very well likely be faced with forced evacuations away from their  countries eastern most located cities including the worlds largest  one, Tokyo.



I don't think worse news could be delivered then this.  This whole disaster is apocalyptic in scale.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 16, 2012)

I wonder how true that story is since its started in Russia not Japan.  If its true thats NUTS


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 16, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I wonder how true that story is since its started in Russia not Japan.  If its true thats NUTS



I hope it's NOT true.  

The fact that it didn't come from Japan and was apparently leaked doesn't surprise me.  Japan has been very tight lipped about the seriousness of the disaster and has not been forthcoming with it's people about it.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm still hoping that the stance I took when it happened (viz that the dangers were being exaggerated) is still correct.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 16, 2012)

I haven't been able to find anything out about this.  Other news agencies either aren't touching this because it's not true, or it just hasn't been vetted yet.  I did find this though...

http://wyden.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Secretary-Clinton.pdf



> Press Releases
> 
> Press Release of Senator Wyden
> 
> ...



http://wyden.senate.gov/newsroom/press/release/?id=2f18cd7b-8207-4315-8c02-0feb64f51549


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 16, 2012)

[yt]ca8VYSP8gUE[/yt]

A wonderful short segment from Bang Goes the Theory about relative risk, with particular reference to the nuclear 'threat'.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know how much gravitas or credibility this publication has but it was the first to catch my eye from a simple search on the subject of radiation deaths attributed to Fukashima's melt down:

http://thenewamerican.com/tech-main...37-no-fukushima-radiation-deaths-no-surprises


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 16, 2012)

Thought this was interesting...

http://blog.alexanderhiggins.com/20...coming-control-international-community-88682/



> [h=3]An investigation into Fukushima nuclear meltdowns governing defects  reveals the Prime Minister feared an international takeover of Japan.[/h] A new independent investigation into the Fukushima nuclear meltdowns  reveals why government officials conspired to cover up the disaster from  the world.
> 
> 
> Japan&#8217;s prime minister and other top officials believed that if the  truth about the disaster was revealed, Japan would be placed under the  control of the international community if they were not able to handle  the disaster by themselves.
> ...



He's got a bunch of interesting stuff on his blog if you have time.  

Here's a paper on a possible correlation between a rise in deaths in the US and the arrival of the radiation plume from Fukushima.

Here's an entry talking about collusion between the US and Japanese government to cover the seriousness of Fukushima up.



> &#8220;On March 16, 2011, NRC Commissioner Gregory B Jaczko told Congress that  he was recommending the 50-mile evacuation radius. The scope of the  recommended evacuation is highly unusual and suggestive of  extraordinarily high radiation levels in excess of those reported to the  public in Japan and the U.S., &#8230;In the U.S., nuclear reactor licensees  and local governments are only asked to provide for evacuation out to 10  miles. As concerns grow about food and water contamination in Japan,  the three groups&#8230;are seeking to determine the answer to this key  question: What made Jaczko exceed the limits of his own agency&#8217;s  regulations by five times?&#8221;



Apparently, the very same Gregory B Jaczko, the guy who is the main source in the NewAmerican article posted above, wanted to evacuate everyone within 50 miles of Fukushima when he saw the initial radiation readings.  I wonder who talked him down?


----------



## David43515 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> I'm still hoping that the stance I took when it happened (viz that the dangers were being exaggerated) is still correct.



You and me both man. You and me both.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 17, 2012)

I suspect that someone has taken the Japanese government's worst-case scenario used for planning purposes and created 'fact' out of it.

http://www.infowars.com/fukushima-government-insiders-warn-of-tokyo-evacuation-threat/



> &#8220;The worse-case scenario drawn up by the government includes not only the collapse of the No. 4 reactor pool, but the disintegration of spent fuel rods from all the plant&#8217;s other reactors. If this were to happen, residents in the Tokyo metropolitan area would be forced to evacuate,&#8221; according to the editorial by senior writer Takao Yamada.



I do not doubt that things are far from 'back to normal' for Japan, nor do I doubt that serious issues are being downplayed - that's what governments do.  But all governments plan for worst-case scenarios, which includes thinking up the worst possible thing that could happen and then coming up with plans to deal with it.  I suspect that's what has happened here.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 17, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I suspect that someone has taken the Japanese government's worst-case scenario used for planning purposes and created 'fact' out of it.
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/fukushima-government-insiders-warn-of-tokyo-evacuation-threat/
> 
> ...



Considering the fact that I haven't seen this become the top news story in the world, I think you're probably right.  The scary part is that all of this is within the realm of possibility though.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 17, 2012)

And just WHERE will those 40+ million go? In country? Establish a new capital city? Thankfully (for them) that their island is big enough, though it will put a strain on their own natural resources and farming areas. 
They're going to have to figure out what to do with that damaged reactor and going to have to figure out how to contain the radiation, not only to protect their own people but the environment surrounding the area as well. 
The Japanese people should be alright. They're extraordinarily an inventive and resourceful people. Give them time and the mental push to come up with new ideas will create something good out of it all. That's just being optimistic of course.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 17, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> Considering the fact that I haven't seen this become the top news story in the world, I think you're probably right.  The scary part is that all of this is within the realm of possibility though.



Everything is within the realm of possibility, which is why we had underground bunkers for Congress to live in if we went to war with the Soviet Union.

http://travel.nytimes.com/2006/11/12/travel/12heads.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 17, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Everything is within the realm of possibility, which is why we had underground bunkers for Congress to live in if we went to war with the Soviet Union.
> 
> http://travel.nytimes.com/2006/11/12/travel/12heads.html?pagewanted=all



We have them for NYS Govt too...oh wait...we sold 2 and the other is broken....oh well...duck and cover it is


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 17, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Everything is within the realm of possibility, which is why we had underground bunkers for Congress to live in if we went to war with the Soviet Union.
> 
> http://travel.nytimes.com/2006/11/12/travel/12heads.html?pagewanted=all



Some things are more possible then others.  The idea that 40 million people could be evacuated because of widespread radiation from a reactor that melted down is a *distinct* possibility.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 17, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> Some things are more possible then others.  The idea that 40 million people could be evacuated because of widespread radiation from a reactor that melted down is a *distinct* possibility.



I don't see any real proof of that yet.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 17, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I don't see any real proof of that yet.



How would you "see" any proof? We're all dependent on what other people say about it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 17, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> How would you "see" any proof? We're all dependent on what other people say about it.



I am somewhat less likely to believe the first wild thing I hear than some others might be.  Better?


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 17, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I am somewhat less likely to believe the first wild thing I hear than some others might be.  Better?



Lol. Touche.


----------

